
Rabbit Ear: a creative coding JavaScript library for designing origami - ahhrrr
http://rabbitear.org/
======
zawerf
There was a similar origami simulator that I saw from hn a while back:

[http://www.amandaghassaei.com/projects/origami_simulator/](http://www.amandaghassaei.com/projects/origami_simulator/)

[http://apps.amandaghassaei.com/OrigamiSimulator/](http://apps.amandaghassaei.com/OrigamiSimulator/)

------
mcphage
This looks really helpful... I’ve been looking for vector crease patterns for
simple origami (cranes, etc). They’re available for complex patterns, but I’ve
never found a good repository for them for more basic origami.

------
sharemywin
Can I suggest clicking to toggle interactivity off/on.

for each step.

~~~
sharemywin
Btw, moving the mouse to effect the code sample. Not sure I've ever seen that
before. Truely inspiring.

